# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  الحرب على الفلوجة في ظل القانون الدولي الانساني

## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

*الحرب على الفلوجة في ظل القانون الدولي الانساني**بقلم: احمد عبد الخضر جاسم **
رغم التعتيم الإعلامي الذي خيم على عملية إعادة احتلال الفلوجة، وحصر بث المشاهد بما تجيزه الرقابة العسكرية، فأن ما تسرب من دائرة الحصار الإعلامي لهو فظيع جداً. 
من بين الوقائع التي وقف العالم عليها: 
1 - قتل مدنيين (رجال ونساء شيوخ وأطفال) لا علاقة لهم بالعمليات العسكرية. 
2 - تنكيل بجثث (القتلى – الضحايا) والإجهاز على الجرحى. 
3 - تدمير المرافق الحياتية والخدماتية (ماء – كهرباء – جسور – الخ). 
4 - تدمير مرافق الخدمات الصحية (مستشفيات – مستوصفات – مراكز إسعاف). 
5 - تدمير المنازل والأعيان المدنية من مدارس ومؤسسات عامة. 
6 - انتهاك حرمة أماكن العبادة وتدميرها وقتل من لاذ إليها درءاً من العمليات العسكرية. 
7 - الحؤول دون وصول المساعدات الطبية وفرق الدفاع المدني لانقاد الجرحى ودفن (الضحايا – القتلى). 
8 - الاستعمال المتعمد للسلاح المحرم دولياً والذي أدى إلى تدمير البيئة. 
9 - الهجمات العشوائية. 
هذه الأفعال التي ارتكبتها قوات الاحتلال في الفلوجة، لم تكن النموذج اليتيم الذي يدلل على طبيعة السلوك الأميركي، لأن مشهد الفلوجة كان استحضاراً وأن بشكل أكثر عنفاً لما حصل في سامراء، وكشفاً عن عينات وقائع لم تسمح إدارة الحرب الأميركية إظهارها إبان الأيام الأولى للعدوان  وخاصة ما حصل في مطار بغداد ومحيطه، كما أنها لن تكون الأخيرة، طالما أن المواجهة بين قوات الاحتلال والمقاومة في العراق مفتوحة على مداياتها وعليها تنطبق تسمية حرب المدن. 
لقد أقدمت أميركا خلال عملياتها العسكرية إلى استعمال آلة عسكرية ذات قوة تدميرية هائلة اشتركت فيها كل صنوف الأسلحة البرية والجوية والصواريخ، ومما يؤكد بأن ما تعرضت له الفلوجة كان استهدافاً للبشر والحجر والشجر. وهذا ما يخالف أحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية وقوانين الحرب. 
لقد أكدت الاتفاقيات الدولية على وجوب التقيد بأحكام الاتفاقيات التي ترعى وضع الأطراف المتحاربة واحترام قوانين الحرب وإلا فأن الطرف الذي ينتهك أحكام هذه الاتفاقيات تقع أفعاله تحت المساءلة القانونية. 
وبالعودة إلى أحكام اتفاقية جنيف الأولى والثالثة والرابعة المتعلقة بأعمال اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر وتحسين حال الجرحى والمرض وبالبروتوكولات الملحقة يتبين أن أميركا قد انتهكت بشكل خاص أحكام الملحق البروتوكول الإضافي إلى اتفاقية جنيف في 12 آب سنة 1949 وقد تجلى هذا الانتهاك في أحد صوره بقتل المدنيين. 
"تنص المادة (51) الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة على أنه لا يجوز أن يكون السكان المدنيون بوضعهم هذا محلاً للهجوم، وتحظر أعمال العنف أو التهديد به والرامية أساساً إلى بث الرعب والذعر بين السكان المدنيين. 
كما أن الفقرة (4) من المادة المذكورة تنص على ما يلي: 
"تحظر الهجمات العشوائية، وتعتبر هجمات عشوائية، تلك التي لا توجه إلى عمل عسكري محدد". 
والفقرة (5) تنص على أنه تعتبر بمثابة هجمات عشوائية أيضاً الهجوم قصفاً بالقنابل أياً كانت الطرق والوسائل، الذي يعالج عدداً من الأهداف العسكرية الواضحة التباعد والتمييز بعضها عن البعض الآخر والواقعة في مدينة أو بلدة أو قرية أو منطقة أخرى تضم تركزاً من المدنيين أو الأعيان المدنية على أنها هدف عسكري واحد. كما يعتبر هجمات عشوائية الهجوم الذي يمكن أن يتوقع منه أن يسبب خسارة في المدنيين أو إصابة منهم أو أضراراً بالأعيان المدنية. 
كما يعتبر هجمات عشوائية الهجوم الذي يمكن أن يتوقع منه أن يسبب خسارة في أرواح المدنيين أو إصابة منهم أو أضراراً بالأعيان المدنية أو أن يحدث خلطاً من هذه الخسائر والإضرار بفرطه في تجاوز من ينتظر ان يسفر عنه ذلك الهجوم من ميزة عسكرية ملموسة ومباشرة. 
أو أن يحدث خلطاً بين هذه الخسائر والإضرار بفرط في تجاوز ما ينتظران يثمر عنه ذلك الهجوم من ميزة عسكرية ملموسة ومباشرة. 
كما تنص الفقرة (6) من المادة المذكورة على تحظير هجمات الردع ضد السكان المدنيين أو الأشخاص المدنيين. 
وعلى هذا الأساس فأن أميركا التي قتلت المدنيين ومارست الهجمات العسكرية العشوائية وكما هو ثابت بالمشاهد التي ظهرت وبثتها وسائل الإعلام وتقارير المراسلين تكون قد انتهكت أحكام المادة 51 من البروتوكول المذكور. 
- انتهاك أحكام المواد 52 و53 و54 و55: 
تنص المادة 52 فقرة (1) على أنه لا تكون الأعيان المدنية محلاً للهجوم أو لهجمات الردع. والأعيان المدنية هي كافة الأعيان التي ليست أهدافاً عسكرية. 
وتنص المادة (53) فقرة (أ) يحظر ارتكاب أي من الأعمال العدائية الموجهة ضد الآثار التاريخية أو الأعمال الفنية أو أماكن العبادة التي تشكل التراث الثقافي أو الروحي للشعوب. 
وتنص المادة (54) فقرة (1) يحظر تجويع المدنيين كأسلوب من أساليب الحرب. والفقرة (2) تحظر مهاجمة أو تدمير أو نقل أو تعطيل الأعيان والمواد التي لا غنى عنها لبقاء السكان المدنيين ومثالها المواد الغذائية والمناطق الزراعية التي تنتجها والمحاصيل والماشية ومرافق مياه الشرب وشبكاتها وأشغال الري إذا تحدد القصد من ذلك في منعها عن السكان المدنيين أو الخصم لقيمتها الحيوية مهما كان الباعث سواء كان بقصد تجويع المدنيين أم لحملهم على النزوح أم لأي باعث آخر. 
وتنص المادة (55) فقرة (1) تراعى أثناء القتال حماية البيئة الطبيعية من الأضرار البالغة، واسعة الانتشار وطويلة الأمد وتتضمن هذه الحماية حظر استخدام أساليب أو وسائل القتال التي يقصد بها أو يتوقع منها أن تسبب مثل هذه الإضرار بالبيئة الطبيعية ومن ثم تضر بصحة أو بقاء السكان والفقرة (2) تؤشر على حظر هجمات الردع التي تشن ضد البيئة الطبيعية. 
هذه النصوص على وضوحها لا تحتمل أي تأويل ولا يشوبها أي التباس، وأنه من خلال الرجوع إلى ما تعرضت له الفلوجة وما عرضته وسائل الإعلام الأميركية والمرافقة لقوات الاحتلال يتبين أن أميركا بإعادة احتلالها للفلوجة لم تراع أحكام هذه المواد فهي دمرت الأعيان المدنية كالجسور ومحطات توليد الطاقة وضخ المياه وسائر المرافق العامة، كما أنها ارتكبت أعمال عدائية ضد الأعيان الثقافية وأماكن العبادة بقصفها للمساجد واقتحامها وتخريب معالمها الثقافية كما أنها عمدت إلى تجويع المدنيين من خلال منعها وصول المساعدات الغذائية وقوافل التموين وفرض الحصار الشامل على المدينة، كما أنها عمدت أيضاً إلى الأضرار بالبيئة من خلال استعمال السلاح المحرم دولياً كقنابل النابالم التي تحرق البشر والحجر والشجر والسلاح ذي الإشعاعات المضرة. 
أن أميركا بارتكابها مثل هذه الأعمال تكون قد تصرفت خارج إطار أحكام القانون الدولي وخاصة أحكام المواثيق التي ترعى وضع كالذي تعرضت له الفلوجة وغيرها من المدن العراقية. 
هذا الانتهاك الأميركي لقوانين الحرب ولأحكام البروتوكول الإضافي إلى اتفاقية جنيف لم يقتصر على هذه الجوانب وحسب، بل طال أيضاً كل ما تعلق بالخدمات الطبية، إذ أن أول عمل قامت به قوات الاحتلال الأميركي هو سيطرتها على مستشفى الفلوجة العام، وأثناء العمليات العسكرية استهدفت كل المراكز الطبية وذات الصلة بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية، كما أنها وطيلة محاصرتها وقصفها للمدنية منعت وصول المساعدات الطبية ولم تمكن اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر والهلال الأحمر العراقي من القيام بأعمالهما وفقاً لما تنص عليه أحكام البروتوكول المذكور. 
وأن أميركا بتعطيلها لدور المراكز الطبية سواء بالسيطرة عليها أو بتدميرها أو بالحؤول دون وصول المساعدات الطبية وتمكين الهيئات المعنية القيام بمهامها تكون قد انتهكت أحكام المادة 12 من البروتوكول التي تنص في الفقرة الأولى على ما يلي: يجب في كل وقت عدم انتهاك مراكز الوحدات الطبية وحمايتها وإلا تكون هدفاً لأي هجوم. 
كما تنص المادة (15) فقرة (1) على ما يلي: احترام وحماية أفراد الخدمات الطبية المدنيين أمر واجب والفقرة (2) تنص: تسدى كل مساعدة طبية ممكنة عند الاقتضاء لأفراد الخدمات الطبية المدنيين العاملين في منطقة تعطلت فيها الخدمات الطبية المدنية بسبب القتال. 
والفقرة (3): تقدم دولة الاحتلال كل مساعدة ممكنة لأفراد الخدمات الطبية المدنيين في الأقاليم المحتلة لتمكينهم من القيام بمهامهم الإنسانية على الوجه الأكمل. 
والمادة 16 تنص على ما يلي: فقرة (1) لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال توقيع العقاب على أي شخص لقيامه بنشاط ذي صفة طبية يتفق مع شرف المهنة الطبية بغض النظر عن شخص المستفيد من هذا النشاط. 
إن الفقرة (3) تنص على أنه لا يجوز إرغام أي شخص يمارس نشاطاً ذا صفة طبية على الإدلاء بمعلومات عن الجرحى والمرضى الذين كانوا أو ما زالوا موقع رعايته لأي شخص سواءاً كان تابعاً للخصم أو للطرف الذي ينتمي هو إليه إذا بدا له أن مثل المعلومات قد تلحق ضرراً بهؤلاء الجرحى والمرضى أو بأسرهم. 
والمادة (21) تنص على وجوب أن تتمتع المركبات الطبية بالاحترام والحماية التي تقررها الاتفاقيات وهذا الملحق "البروتوكول" للوحدات الطبية المتحركة. 
وتنص المادة 34 (رفات الموتى): 
فقرة (1) يجب عدم انتهاك رفات الأشخاص الذين توفوا بسبب الاحتلال أو في أثناء الاعتقال الناجم عن الاحتلال أو الأعمال العدائية وكذلك رفات الأشخاص الذين توفوا في بلد ليسوا هم من رعاياه كما يجب الحفاظ على مدافن هؤلاء الأشخاص جميعاً ووسمها عملاً بأحكام المادة 130 من الاتفاقية الرابعة ما لم تلق رفاتهم ومدافنهم معاملة افضل عملاً بأحكام الاتفاقيات وهذا الملحق "البروتوكول". 
وبمراجعة المادة (3) من اتفاقية جنيف الأولى 12/8/1949. 
يؤكد النص على ما يلي: 
"يحظر الاعتداء على الحياة والسلامة البدنية وممارسة وبخاصة القتل بجميع أشكاله والتشويه والمعاملة القاسية والتعذيب والاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية وعلى الأخص المعاملة المهينة أو الحاطة بالكرامة. وإصدار الأحكام وتنفيذ العقوبات دون إجراء محاكمة سابقة أمام محكمة مشكلة تشكيلاً قانونياً وتكفل جميع الضمانات القضائية اللازمة في نظر الشعوب المتمدنة. 
بناء على ما تقدم وبناء على نصوص البروتوكول الملحق باتفاقية جنيف 12/8/1949، وفي ضوء ما قامت به أميركا على مرأى من العالم اجمع من قتل للمدنيين وتنكيل بالجثث والإجهاز على الجرحى وتدمير المرافق الخدمات والاعيان المدنية وانتهاك حرمة أماكن العبادة والحؤول دون تقديم الخدمات الطبية وتدمير البيئة والاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية. 
مما تقدم يتبين في ضوء الوقائع والأعمال التي ارتكبتها أميركا في الفلوجة أن ما قامت به إنما يقع تحت وصف جريمة الحرب الموصوفة، وهذه الجريمة يقع منفذوها حكماً تحت المساءلة القانونية فضلاً عن المساءلة السياسية لشنهم حرباً على بلد عضو في الأمم المتحدة دون مسوغ شرعي. 
وأن ما يثبت ارتكاب أميركا لجريمة الحرب الموصوفة في الفلوجة، أنها أطلقت على عمليتها العسكرية اسم "الغضب الساطع" أي أنها وهي تنفذ عملياتها العسكرية تحت هذا الاسم، فإنما نفذته بباعث غضبها وحنقها، وبالتالي فهي تقر بأن أعمالها ستكون بعيدة عن أية ضوابط قانونية أو أخلاقية أو إنسانية وأنه لا يخفف من وطأة هذه المجزرة وكل الأفعال الإجرامية التي قامت بها قوات الاحتلال، إعلان إدارة الاحتلال أنها ستحقق في إقدام أحد العسكريين على الإجهاز على جريح في أحد المساجد. 
نقول أن هذا الإعلان لن يخفف من وطأة عنف المجزرة تحميل المسؤولية لفرد واحد، لأن هذا الفعل أنما جاء في سياق عملية "الغضب الساطع" والتي أقرت خطوطها العامة وحددت تفاصيلها القيادة العسكرية الرأسية المرتبطة بهرمية القيادة السياسية وبالتالي فأن المسؤولية تقع على إدارة الاحتلال وعليها تقع التبعات القانونية واستطراداً السياسية. 
وإذا كان البعض يحاول أن يلطف في الوصف، ويدرج ما قامت به قوات الاحتلال تحت وصف الاستعمال المفرط للقوة، فأن في هذا الوصف مجافاة للواقع وممالاءة  للقوة المعتدية لأن ما تعرضت له الفلوجة لم يكن إفراطاً في استعمال القوة بل كان إبادة لمدينة بكاملها وعن سابق تصور وتصميم. 
أن ما قامت به قوات الاحتلال الأميركي كان قتلاً متعمداً لأهالي الفلوجة لمن حمل السلاح منهم ومن لم يحمله، وكان تدميراً متعمداً لكل منازل المدنية ومرافقها سواء تلك التي كان يتواجد فيها مقاومون أم لم يتواجد، وكان تخريباً متعمداً للبيئة. 
هذا الذي نقلته وسائل الإعلام من مشاهد القتل والتنكيل والتدمير، كان غيضاً من فيض، وهذا ما ستكشفه الأيام القادمة. 
ومن يقف على المشاهد الحسية للمجزرة التي ارتكبتها أميركا بحق الفلوجة، يفهم طبيعة السلوك الأميركي السادي مع الأسرى والمعتقلين في معتقل أبو غريب وغيره من المعتقلات الأميركية في العراق ، ويفهم جيداً لماذا لم توقع أميركا على ميثاق محكمة الجزاء الدولية. 
أن أميركا لم توقع على ميثاق محكمة الجزاء الدولية، لأنها كانت تعرف أن جنودها سيرتكبون جرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية. 
وأن إصرارها أن يكون جنودها خارج المساءلة القانونية عن أعمال يقومون بها في سياق العمليات العسكرية، فلأن هؤلاء الجنود إنما يعملون وفق التوجهات العامة والتعبئة السياسية والعسكرية والخطط الموضوعة. وأن الجندي الذي أجهز على الجريح في أحد مستشفيات الفلوجة فإنما كان ينفذ أوامر السلطة. 
وعلى هذا الاساس فأن ما شهدته الفلوجة من أعمال قتل جماعي وتدمير وتنكيل على أيدي قوات الاحتلال الأميركي تشكل مجمل وقائعها الأساس المادي لتوجيه الاتهام الذي سنده القانوني خرق الأحكام والمواثيق والاتفاقات الدولية التي تفرض على المتحاربين التقيد بها. وهذا الاتهام لا يطال المنفدين وحسب بل يطال أيضاً سلطة القرار وأطراف التحريض من داخل العراق وخارجه وحتى لا تتكرر مجزرة الفلوجة في مدن عراقية أخرى وعلى مرأى العالم الذي وقف متفرجاً على تدمير مدينة وقتل كل معالم الحياة فيها. 
أنها واحدة من الجرائم الأميركية بحق الإنسانية فإلى متى يستمر السكوت وخاصة العربي عن حرب الإبادة المنظمة التي تشنها أميركا ضد أبناء العراق. أليست هذه رسالة واضحة إلى كل المعنيين بمواجهة المخطط الأميركي ذي الأهداف التدميرية الشاملة لكل مقومات الوطن والأمة. وأن المطلوب هو تحرك سريع ليس للانتصار للفلوجة والعراق وحسب بل لانتصار الأمة لنفسها لأنها هي المعنية أولاً وأخيراً بالهجمة الأميركية الصهيونية. وأن تتحرك القوة الحية في هذه الأمة متأخرة أفضل من أن لا يأتي تحركها أبداً.

----------

